# Elgin Twin Bar



## MaxGlide (Apr 4, 2014)

You are all welcome….

http://indianapolis.craigslist.org/bik/4403410813.html


----------



## Talewinds (Apr 5, 2014)

Ok what was it?


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 5, 2014)

*it was a twin bar....*

now long gone.dont remember the price though.


----------



## Talewinds (Apr 5, 2014)

That's what I'm curious about, how much and what was its condition?


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 5, 2014)

*If I remember correctly*

I think it was 1600.00 and in complete but fair condition. It didn't do much for me for the price.


----------



## Bri-In-RI (Apr 5, 2014)

It was a black/white original paint 4 star in 5-6 condition and missing the headtube shroud. If I remember correctly it was priced between $1100-$1200 which I felt was just a tad on the high side compared to others that have been offered lately.

-Brian


----------



## Nickinator (Apr 5, 2014)

It was an original twin 4-star missing its head shroud and dinged up with not very nice paint.
his asking price was 1100.00


Nick.


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 5, 2014)

*Thanks for the correction*

I couldn't remember what the exact price was, I knew it was too much for me.


----------



## Talewinds (Apr 5, 2014)

Let me guess, this one?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Elgin-Bicyc...691?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c3ecbef13


----------



## bikewhorder (Apr 5, 2014)

Talewinds said:


> Let me guess, this one?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Elgin-Bicyc...691?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c3ecbef13




That looks like the one only the price has mysteriously more than doubled.


----------



## Talewinds (Apr 5, 2014)

bikewhorder said:


> That looks like the one *only the price has mysteriously more than doubled*.




Ya, that.


----------

